#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Which engineering career is good for me?

## Thomisson

Which engineering career is good for me in UK , in concern with good oppertunity of work and demand of salary in Britian and other countries like America , Muslim Gulfs Area , India , Australia and Canada ?
The following which i can go for are ..... Chemical , Electrical and Electronic and Petroleum Engineering . But my mind is towards Petroleum Engineering , what do you say about it ? Also tell your suggestion too ..!!! 
(5 stars will be awarded)
Please help me to decide it . Thank you  :): 





  Similar Threads: engineering is the future's career.. have a good career Career In Civil Engineering Career as a Biomedical Engineer - Biomedical Engineering career prospects, salaries.. Career in Petroleum Engineering

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> Which engineering career is good for me in UK , in concern with good oppertunity of work and demand of salary in Britian and other countries like America , Muslim Gulfs Area , India , Australia and Canada ?
> The following which i can go for are ..... Chemical , Electrical and Electronic and Petroleum Engineering . But my mind is towards Petroleum Engineering , what do you say about it ? Also tell your suggestion too ..!!! 
> (5 stars will be awarded)
> Please help me to decide it . Thank you


Hi @Thommison - well yes, petroleoum engineering is a nice booming field as on date. The best thing about it is attractive pay packages as soon as you pack out. The not so good thing is that you will be mostly given a field posting, away from family and friends.

So basically, think a little more and then decide..

----------


## niloma

hey friend..

i think petroleum engineering will be a good option...

----------


## proten

i want to do m.tech in nuclear engg.. which undergraduate degree is best suited for m.tech in nuclear?

----------


## bitsian_vishal

> i want to do m.tech in nuclear engg.. which undergraduate degree is best suited for m.tech in nuclear?


Since this is an interdisciplinary program, engineers of any background can apply......More often than not students with strong foundation in maths and physics are preferred over others.....Even with a Master's degree in Physics or Maths, one is eligible to take admission into Nuclear Engg M.Tech course.....

----------


## proten

> Since this is an interdisciplinary program, engineers of any background can apply......More often than not students with strong foundation in maths and physics are preferred over others.....Even with a Master's degree in Physics or Maths, one is eligible to take admission into Nuclear Engg M.Tech course.....


thanks buddy..
my physics is gud, especially mechanics..  in chemistry i am comfortable with organic and physical but not with inorganic.. and i can't remember many things, i mean can't mugup... so what is better for me? mechanical or chemical?? i am confused between these two bramches...

----------


## samah

> thanks buddy..
> my physics is gud, especially mechanics..  in chemistry i am comfortable with organic and physical but not with inorganic.. and i can't remember many things, i mean can't mugup... so what is better for me? mechanical or chemical?? i am confused between these two bramches...


Hey [MENTION=13014]proten[/MENTION]..go for mechanical anyday! Chemical as an engg trade sucks...there are not much opportunities in India..

BTW i think you are the same guy who started the nuclear engg thread as well...Yes its a good option..go for it!  :):

----------


## sciengprof

> thanks buddy..
> my physics is gud, especially mechanics..  in chemistry i am comfortable with organic and physical but not with inorganic.. and i can't remember many things, i mean can't mugup... so what is better for me? mechanical or chemical?? i am confused between these two bramches...


I think mechanical engineering is better for you.But you need not worry.Go through the  syllabus of both the branches in the websites of some esteemed college/college where you want to study and you get the idea on which branch you are more interested.

----------


## namita,nijhawan

[MENTION=13014]proten[/MENTION]
I would suggest you do BSc (Hons) in Physics followed by MTech in Nuclear Engineering. A number of Univs allow you to do an MTech after completing your BSc. You save a year, besides getting a solid base in Physics which would be very helpful for Nuclear Engineering.

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

[MENTION=4646]Thomisson[/MENTION]
I would suggest CSE as CSE rocks ! However, if you are keen on Petroleum, I would suggest couple that with some courses on renewable energy as that is where a lot of research is being done due to escalating prices of petroleum.

----------


## hitesh190289

petroleum is gr8

----------


## kuttynaga

i done electricals :):

----------


## jackflaming

I think you should go for Information technology field. IT has a great scope and growth in the present and it future is also seems bright. You can easily can a good job in USA or INDIA or in any country with IT profile.

----------


## Gothic_Gaurav

m getting EEE at Bits Pilani and also ECE at NIT Warangal.......which is better???? please help

----------


## anushagsk

In Engineering ECE,Mechanical branches are Ever-green branches.They had alot of demand.In CSE,IT branches there are ups and downs..Electronics and Mechanical branches which are mostly used for Automobiles and Industries purpose..so..there are Ever-green at all times..

----------


## Niamh Allan

Well I would like to add that petroleum engineering is an excellent option. Petroleum engineering is a challenging field and has immense scope. If you are an avid traveler you get the opportunity to work on assignments in various places, as several petroleum firms are located all over the world.

----------


## Chandan Baranwal

Well its all depends on your choice, what you prefer. You want to work in Industry face the real life challenges or want to work 8-10 hours in AC office struggling with Computers in IT industry. But Job opportunity basis i would like to suggest you to Go for EEE(Electrical & Electronics Engineering) and then EIE(Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering). Because by choosing these branches you can work in Both Core sector as well as IT sector.

----------


## AVEEN M

i think electronics engg is good

----------

